# SE Michigan Photo Op



## DigiFilm (Apr 3, 2019)

Drag Racing isn't what it used to be, but it still lives on in a lesser form. Milan (Pronounced My-Lan, not Me-Lahn) Dragway, just outside of Milan Michigan still hosts races about every weekend. This year there are three special events that will feature classic funny cars and gassers from years gone by. Some also include hot rod shows.

The first one on June 1 is being billed as a 10 year reunion of the now defunct Detroit Dragway.

The second on July 27 is called "Kickin' it Old School", and feature cars made prior to 1972, pretty much the heyday of Drag Racing.

The last one is a multi-day event September 20-22, and is another nostalgia race.

There are other events as well throughout the year but these three are the most interesting, at least to me. I plan to attend the June event at the least, and possibly the other two.

This is a link to their schedule page. I am not affiliated at all, just passing this on as it represents a unique opportunity to photograph some classics.

Racing Schedule — Milan Dragway


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 3, 2019)

I can't say for sure right now, but I will try to make the June 1st race.
Camping season is due to open soon, and my wife and I are itching to get the motorhome on the road.


----------



## DigiFilm (Apr 3, 2019)

Perfect! KC Campground is 4 miles away!


----------



## DigiFilm (Apr 4, 2019)

@Warhorse: FYI, I checked with the dragway. They're aren't set up for camping but allow people to stay for free, no hookups so you'll need to be self-contained. Anyone staying will need a ticket to the event.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 4, 2019)

I am there for sure. I'm not hard to miss, I look like a cop, im a big man, have a big belly. Let's do this y'all.


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 5, 2019)

I am close enough that I will not have to bring our motor home, I only mentioned camping season in case we were not going to be here that particular weekend.


----------



## DigiFilm (Apr 5, 2019)

Warhorse said:


> I am close enough that I will not have to bring our motor home, I only mentioned camping season in case we were not going to be here that particular weekend.



Yeah, but I thought it'd let you kill two birds!


----------



## Warhorse (Apr 5, 2019)

Ah...I see.


----------

